# New Golden owner



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome to the board! Find a good dog training school, most have classes for almost anything you want to do with your dog.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum there are many expereienced in the different fields that will happy to help you!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Welcome!! So glad to have you here


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad you joined us. There are several board members who can talk to you about showing, competing etc. We love pictures, so post away!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard---there's members here from every aspect of WhatsGolden and I'm sure they can help you find the path you want to walk. Oh yeah---we love pics!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome,
Cant wait to see pictures of your pup. There are alot of people here that can probably answer your questions.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the GRF! Pictures please!


----------

